# Faux Technique Question



## Alltime

Hello everyone, I've been asked by a customer if I can get a set of bathroom cabinetry (4 16"x12" raised panel doors + some drawers) to look like the center piece of tile..

The tile piece is small, so I am figuring I have a bit of freedom with it. I have been researching quite a bit on different techniques, but I'm new to the faux world and I'm having trouble figuring a way to replicate the veins in a cost effective way. Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## Underdog

Like a marble look?


----------



## Underdog

Oh, just saw the link.

I saw this maybe it can be adapted:





 
.


----------



## Alltime

I think you're right, I would need to definitely use some marbling techniques. The tile is less abstract than marble though, and maybe more.. sedimentary? I will try playing around with some colors the next day or two.. 

...or maybe I could cheat a little lol


----------



## michael tust

Alltime said:


> Hello everyone, I've been asked by a customer if I can get a set of bathroom cabinetry (4 16"x12" raised panel doors + some drawers) to look like the center piece of tile.. The tile piece is small, so I am figuring I have a bit of freedom with it. I have been researching quite a bit on different techniques, but I'm new to the faux world and I'm having trouble figuring a way to replicate the veins in a cost effective way. Any help would be most appreciated! http://s178.photobucket.com/user/swingingdick/media/2014-07-02155156.jpg.html [/IMG][/IMG]


If I have time tomorrow ,I will tell you how to do this.... I have to dig out a couple of Panels... It's not too tough.



Michael Tust


----------



## benthepainter

I think I could do that with an Airbrush


----------



## fauxlynn

IMO, this looks relatively easy. 

So you said the most cost effective way. IMO that would be achieved by painting the background a solid color and then applying washes of thinned down water based paint with a small brush in 'stripes', if you will. Obviously the more layers in a contained area, the darker that area will get. You can blot some back with a rag here and there to keep it more uneven. 

This can be done cheaply material- wise, it is the time component that will vary,depending on client expectation and your skill level.

It seems very much like travertine in that you can see the layers of sediment.

I mean you could get fancier using glazes and fancy brushes, but that's not what you asked.

I hope that made sense. Good luck.


----------



## Alltime

fauxlynn said:


> So you said the most cost effective way.
> I mean you could get fancier using glazes and fancy brushes, but that's not what you asked.


I actually don't mind investing in good materials and equipment, I would definitely want it to come out looking the best it can. I have skill, just not much experience, so any techniques you can offer would be fantastic! Thx!


----------



## Gough

Alltime said:


> Hello everyone, I've been asked by a customer if I can get a set of bathroom cabinetry (4 16"x12" raised panel doors + some drawers) to look like the center piece of tile..
> 
> The tile piece is small, so I am figuring I have a bit of freedom with it. I have been researching quite a bit on different techniques, but I'm new to the faux world and I'm having trouble figuring a way to replicate the veins in a cost effective way. Any help would be most appreciated!


I'm a fan of using artist's charcoal of several different hardnesses to do the veining. Harder sticks produce finer lines, softer ones yield thicker ones, etc. you can also use a blender or your fingers to smudge some lines to "bury" them.


----------



## fauxlynn

Okay. Get some latex glaze, maybe a couple little artist brushes, if you have universal tint, great,if not use reg paint or tube acrylics. Rags,water.

I would paint a base color somewhere in the middle of range of color seen.
I would mix several glazes, maybe like a light grey,maybe another that is a little cooler, one that is a little warmer. These glazes should be thin, because you could be applying several layers. So ,saturated enough with color, but not so saturated with color that you can't 'see' through it when applied.

So for example, take a bit of glaze number one and apply a random broad stroke from edge to edge. Then maybe quickly blot it with a rag to rough it up. Repeat until it looks right. Only you will know when that happens,lol.
I would also use a small artist brush to sort of define an edge. So, apply glaze, blot, take artist brush, dip in water, blot excess water. Run that brush across the edge of the 'stripe' you just made and it will sort of push the glaze and make that edge harder, crisper.

Lots of experimentation here. Things to consider: acrylics, water based paints always dry darker. Whatever color glazes you end up with, when they are layered, they will look different. Even the order in which they are applied will affect their appearance. Please practice. Clear coat it with whatever product you're familiar with.
It's not as complicated as I'm making it sound, I'm not a good teacher.


----------



## fauxlynn

Gough said:


> I'm a fan of using artist's charcoal of several different hardnesses to do the veining. Harder sticks produce finer lines, softer ones yield thicker ones, etc. you can also use a blender or your fingers to smudge some lines to "bury" them.


How does the charcoal not come off when the item is complete?


----------



## Gough

fauxlynn said:


> How does the charcoal not come off when the item is complete?


Sorry. Clearcoat with water-borne poly, then polish.

EDIT: we also use Conte' Crayons as well, if we need to add some color to the veins. 

What I also like about this is the speed with which the veining can be done. Since you're working with a dry medium, there's no waiting for previous details to dry.


----------



## fauxlynn

I don't know what kind of charcoal you use, me thinks the poly would smear it right off. But I'll take your word for it.

IMO, this tile he is trying to duplicate is really not about veining, more like layers of sedimentary rock.

Watery glazes would dry quickly, and if there are multiple doors to do, I would assembly line them. By the time you get to the last one, the first one is ready for round number two.


----------



## Gough

fauxlynn said:


> I don't know what kind of charcoal you use, me thinks the poly would smear it right off. But I'll take your word for it.
> 
> IMO, this tile he is trying to duplicate is really not about veining, more like layers of sedimentary rock.
> 
> Watery glazes would dry quickly, and if there are multiple doors to do, I would assembly line them. By the time you get to the last one, the first one is ready for round number two.


The charcoal doesn't smear off. It's basically the same material as a pencil lead. This is typical of the stuff we use:

http://www.dickblick.com/products/grumbacher-vine-charcoal/


----------



## michael tust

Here are a few pics.... Some of These are very old samples...as mentioned by Lynn and I you should be able to do this... Below are some Travertine.. And sandstone/ limestone samples...Waterbase here is just fine. Many ways to do this.. Forget my colors here it's just technique that counts. Some of these about 15 years old... Not so good ,but ... I will share info this eve... 



















































Michael Tust


----------



## Alltime

Wow! That is absolutely amazing! Thank you so much for sharing, I can't wait to hear about your technique!


----------



## michael tust

Ok
I think you received some good replies ... The way I do these types of finishes... Limestone ...Sandstone ...Etc. Is that I determine the Colors.... Basecoat ...Glaze.. Wash...

From the Picture it appears to have Raw Umber / Black and some Red .... Not sure if Burnt Umber is Present. Now choose the Basecoat.... Try to get close to the Lightest color on that tile.... That may mean you mix it... Or not... Use Satin Sheen or Eggshell... 

( Tools). A couple small brushes 1/4 inch 1/2 inch 1 inch ... Chips can work... A Cellulose Sponge... Maybe a small Artist Brush Pointed..

(Materials ). Gouache...... 


After base is DRY ! Use some Whitting or Chalk to De Grease the Surface... Sometimes a Light Wet Sanding will do that too...

To get interest and Dimension you must Vary your Colors ! Many Artists Mix up a Batch of Glaze the same Color... Not so good! 

So on a Palette.have your Colors out ... Just a tiny bit... Mix the darker Color and Streak it on lengthwise in an Uneven Band with a bit of a Wave.
Leave a space below it ,then apply another Band of a Different Width and or Color and or Darkness... (Value ). Different color just means a minor adjustment of the Red or Black or Umber Etc.

Cut the Sponge about one inch by 3 or so... Maybe 2 inches..

Soak sponge in Water and Wring out..


Now pull the Sponge Through the Band and Blank Space so that you Gradate the Two. Follow the Band till the other end. 

When you have slightly different colors they will melt together and blend . You will also get a Value shift... 


Another Option...


Go to a Craft store.. They have those little bottles of Craft Paint... A ton of colors... Find the colors for the Glaze.... They also sell a tiny bottle of Glaze I believe around a Buck or 2. 

Mix the Paint with the Glaze in the Appropriate Proportion ... And Try That... A bit Hokey ... But it will work too... Not much of a Cost... Some of the samples here were from that Glaze of the Sandstone... Also this Sienna Sample Below.












Michael Tust


----------



## Alltime

I will collect the materials I don't yet have over the weekend and start playing! Thank you for the detailed info, I can't thank you enough!


----------



## daArch

Alltime said:


> I will collect the materials I don't yet have over the weekend and start playing! Thank you for the detailed info, I can't thank you enough!


Most of the fun in faux is the experimenting. Leave your mind open to try new approaches and you will learn quicker.

Michael and Lynn have provide some excellent tidbits here and Gough has added some less conventional ideas that can only add to your knowledge base :thumbup:


----------



## Alltime

Yes, this thread's contributors have helped immensely, a huge thanks to everyone!


----------



## michael tust

Here's another Travertine ..about 20 years ago ... Waterbase...


Michael Tust


----------



## Oriah2015

Faux finishes are the best way to go. I'm Yariv. Love answering questions on here.


----------



## fortunerestoration

I can suggest a pattern I saw at my friend’s home, provided he forwards me images. He has beautifully pieced together small chunks of colorful tiles.


----------



## jason123

Micheal that marble example is great!


----------

